# Who has gotten their 2013-2014 Season passes?



## Bostonian (May 3, 2013)

This guy!  

Just pulled the trigger for Gunstock again for next year.  $399 no blackouts cannot go wrong with that.   Cannot wait to pick up my pass when they are made available!


----------



## drjeff (May 3, 2013)

Picked my Peak Nor'easter up on March 9th. Already had it scanned 17 days   I'm past the "break even" point and working my cost per day down


----------



## WWF-VT (May 3, 2013)

Already purchased passes for next season at Sugarbush.  Buying now saves $$


----------



## marcski (May 3, 2013)

Platty. Almost 6 weeks ago. Got a few day passes with them that let our friends ski free one awesome weekend in March too.


----------



## dmc (May 3, 2013)

hunter pass before the cheaper rate cutoff...
Let's me into the festivals and I can ride the chair all summer.... kinda sweet...


----------



## HD333 (May 3, 2013)

Bought our passes for Okemo last week.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 3, 2013)

We got our passes to Pats Peak in march.  Now I need to check out some ski clubs to get deals at the mountains I REALLY want to ski!


----------



## Cornhead (May 3, 2013)

Bought early buy passes to Greek Peak for my Son and myself. Thank God they're going to be in business next year! Hopefully they'll be able to continue their perks for other mountains, $35 Whiteface any day but holidays, $28 Hunter mid-week. Time will tell. Not sure what I'd have done if they went under. Elk is over double the cost! That'd been a tough pill to swallow.




Savemeasammy said:


> We got our passes to Pats Peak in march. Now I need to check out some ski clubs to get deals at the mountains I REALLY want to ski!


Hanging out here is a great place to find deals. I got in on the Fox44 ski card, $119 for 9 lift tickets. The only ones I didn't use that I'd hoped to were, Smuggs, and Burke. I was able to use Jay, MRG, Cannon, Gore, and Titus. Still pretty good for $119. I'd consider joining a ski club for the Stowe deal, three lift tickets for $99, I think they've done that for a while. It's tough finding discounts to Stowe, consequently I haven't been in years.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2013)

Not yet maybe Plattekill based on their snow making improvements coming this summer.


----------



## Talisman (May 3, 2013)

Big Sky before the pass price increased once Spring sliing was done.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 3, 2013)

Purchased my Killington Pass back in April. I know I had until June to get the early season pricing but what the heck. I went for the insurance this year so I can get my money back in case I can't ski next winter (injured this year).

Cornhead Stowe is not the only mountain that offers discounts to ski club members.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 3, 2013)

Big surprize here..another Cannon pass.


----------



## fbrissette (May 3, 2013)

I always buy my ski pass early.  Unless you are really short on cash, the rebates are too good to pass.


----------



## Rikka (May 4, 2013)

Got my Ragged passes  early this year. Saved a few bucks buying early.


----------



## Puck it (May 4, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Big surprize here..another Cannon pass.


Getting mine before May 30 th deadline.


----------



## 4aprice (May 4, 2013)

While not real happy about the mountain holding my money all summer, I bought my last Camelback Pass in March.  It's been a wonderful decade that we've spent there and a great way to raise our kids.  While I will definitely not get the large amount of days I have gotten over the last 10 years, I look forward to change in routine and qt with the wife.  Will try to hit as much as I can in the northeast.  Will definitely be closely monitoring the Skiing on the cheap thread.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skinowworklater (May 5, 2013)

Renewed my Boyne gold pass at Sunday River before the April 30 deadline to take advantage of the payment plan, it's almost too easy. When the ski season returns, those bills will be forgotten, and it will feel like I'm skiing for free (I wish).


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2013)

Today's the deadline for Gunstock's season pass.  I was just about to pull the trigger, but decided to check out Peaks offering and apparently I'll be taking enough college credits to qualify for their Granite Pass.  That pass is $259 vs $399 for the Gunstock pass.  Even though I like the convenience of Gunstock, this is a no-brainer for me.  

Looks like I'm switching home mountains for next season.


----------



## xwhaler (May 5, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Today's the deadline for Gunstock's season pass.  I was just about to pull the trigger, but decided to check out Peaks offering and apparently I'll be taking enough college credits to qualify for their Granite Pass.  That pass is $259 vs $399 for the Gunstock pass.  Even though I like the convenience of Gunstock, this is a no-brainer for me.
> 
> Looks like I'm switching home mountains for next season.



Awesome deal!  This include Crotched which could be your 'close by' option?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2013)

Yep, as well as a night skiing option.


----------



## xwhaler (May 5, 2013)

Good stuff.   I will make turns with u at CM next yr for sure.   In some ways I think CM is superior to Gunstock for night skiing

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2013)

I'm sure that's especially true now with the new HSQ


----------



## xwhaler (May 5, 2013)

Night ops ski abt the same at both (900 ish vert).   At Cm u have access to more terrain and while the top of tiger and cannonball steeps have better pitch than anything at CM I think Cm has better sustained continuous vert to let em run.   Also u avoid the skate/up hill hike at CM than G has to their night lifts.   CM does some good bumps I hear too

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## EPB (May 5, 2013)

Got my Peak Granite Pass with the limited blackout dates and used it 5 times so far.  I'm looking forward to breaking it out next year after my first year without a pass in a long time.


----------



## RichT (May 5, 2013)

Hunter! @ weeks ago.


----------



## RichT (May 5, 2013)

dmc said:


> hunter pass before the cheaper rate cutoff...
> Let's me into the festivals and I can ride the chair all summer.... kinda sweet...



Doug, that's the way it's alwasy been, but.............read the bold print. Hope you are right, I didn't ask them.
*With a GOLD Pass you also receive:*


Extraordinary family season pass pricing.
15% discount all winter long at most on-mountain eateries including the Marketplace, Santini's Pizza, Jerry's Deli, Goldye's, The Plaza Cafe and Mostly Coffee. Also, lunch only at Van Winkle's Restaurant. Discount does not apply toward alcohol or sushi purchases.
Season-long 20% savings at the Ski Shop, Board Room and Learning Center Boutique (some restrictions may apply).
*One free admission per passholder for Skyride, German Alps Festival and Intlernational Celtic Festival. *


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2013)

eastern powder baby said:


> Got my Peak Granite Pass with the limited blackout dates and used it 5 times so far.  I'm looking forward to breaking it out next year after my first year without a pass in a long time.



If you got a Granite Pass....how will you be passless next year??


----------



## EPB (May 5, 2013)

marcski said:


> If you got a Granite Pass....how will you be passless next year??



I must not have made myself clear.  I spent from November 2012 to March 2013 without a season pass.  It was my first year without one since the 90s.  I'm looking forward to having one from day one next year as a result of buying a Granite Pass in March 2013 for the 13/14 season.


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2013)

Ahhh, sorry, your post made more sense to me the 2nd time around. 

Love me my pass!!


----------



## xwhaler (May 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Today's the deadline for Gunstock's season pass.  I was just about to pull the trigger, but decided to check out Peaks offering and apparently I'll be taking enough college credits to qualify for their Granite Pass.  That pass is $259 vs $399 for the Gunstock pass.



Did you consider the 4 NH college pass by chance at $299? Says grad school only needs 9 credits to qualify. Cannon, Cranmore, WV, BW. Course there really aren't any quick hit, afternoon/night offerings for you on there so that may have sealed its fate.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Did you consider the 4 NH college pass by chance at $299? Says grad school only needs 9 credits to qualify. Cannon, Cranmore, WV, BW. Course there really aren't any quick hit, afternoon/night offerings for you on there so that may have sealed its fate.



I ain't that smart........yet.  :lol:  I may pursue a Master's someday in Radiology, but the current program I'm in is a Hospital based Associates Degree.  Good to know though!

I was really surprised that Peaks only requires 9 credits to qualify (I'll be taking 10).  Most areas require at least 12.  Some other areas also limit their pass to only students under 30.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.skiandrideny.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=17&Itemid=19 For anyone who ski mostly in NY state only $1000 price goes up Aug. 1 2013. Good on weekends no Black out dates. Can be used at many hills in NY state as no limit on how many times in the season, and if your not skiing you can give it to someone else to use. NY ski Gold Pass. Good at: http://www.holidayvalley.com/ http://www.pknpk.com/(Peak &Peak) http://www.holimont.com/ http://www.kbski.com/ (Kissing Bridge)  http://www.brantling.com/ http://www.greekpeak.net/ Powder MILLS Park, Toggenburg Mtn http://www.bristolmountain.com/ http://www.labradormtn.com/ http://www.songmountain.com/ http://www.fourseasonsgolfandski.com/ Northampoton Park   http://www.swain.com/  Val Bialis ski center  http://www.woodsvalleyskiarea.com/ http://www.skidryhill.com/         Snow Ridge               http://www.goremountain.com/ http://www.whiteface.com/ http://www.royalmountain.com/ http://www.skiwestmountain.com/ http://www.oldforgeny.com/ (McCauley MTn)   http://www.skihickory.net/ http://www.titusmountain.com/ http://www.mapleskiridge.com/ http://www.skiandrideny.com/index.p...icle&id=55:willard-mountain&catid=4&Itemid=19 (Willard Mtn)  http://www.catamountski.com/ http://www.mtpeter.com/ http://www.thunderridgeski.com/ http://www.tuxedoridge.com/ http://www.windhammountain.com/      Belleyare Mtn   http://www.huntermtn.com/ http://www.plattekill.com/ 

Holly Batman that is lot of hills.


----------



## Edd (Jul 27, 2013)

I used to be the guy that buys his pass in April but I'm very torn this time.  It's either a Wildcat/Attitash combo along with Cannon/BW, or...I could go back to Boyne, which means SR/Loon for me since the Loaf is not a day trip.

Decisions, decisions...almost tempted to go freeballing this year and see how it goes.


----------



## dlague (Jul 29, 2013)

I never understood the concept of a seasons pass.  You are limited to one resort all season - yes it is a fixed cost but....  In my family we are five skiers/snowboarders and the cost of season passes for all of us is crazy.  Yet, I have been able to keep our single person per visit cost below $23 for the past 5 seasons with last season being the best thus far at under 14.  We skied at 18 different resorts and experienced a wide variety of terrain, views, and conditions that can not be experienced at a single resort.

Yes I have to beg borrow and steal to find comps, friends with deals and visit resorts on certain dates but ... it is a challenge I am up to!


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 29, 2013)

dlague said:


> I never understood the concept of a seasons pass.  You are limited to one resort all season - yes it is a fixed cost but....  In my family we are five skiers/snowboarders and the cost of season passes for all of us is crazy.  Yet, I have been able to keep our single person per visit cost below $23 for the past 5 seasons with last season being the best thus far at under 14.  We skied at 18 different resorts and experienced a wide variety of terrain, views, and conditions that can not be experienced at a single resort.Yes I have to beg borrow and steal to find comps, friends with deals and visit resorts on certain dates but ... it is a challenge I am up to!


I have always had a Sunday River seasons pass, but part of that is due to my geographic location. If I lived somewhere that had easy or equadistant access to a greater number of resorts, I may reconsider. SR is by far the closest major resort to me at an hour and 15 minutes, and as such, I ski about 80% of my days there. As a day tripper, drive time is a huge factor. Mt Abram and Shawnee Peak are about an hour, and are fun mountains, but I still hit them on blackout days or at night. Saddleback is about 2 hours and 15 minutes, and I ski there occassionally on blackout days as well. Sugarloaf is the same drive as Saddleback, and I ski there at least once or twice a year, and they are included on my pass. VT is simply too far for day trips, and most NH areas are at least as far as SL or SB, which isn't worth the drive over those areas. I still ski for around $20 a day, still get some variety, I don't have to search for deals, and my pass covers skiing from October through May. Works for me!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 29, 2013)

The concept of a season pass might make more sense to you if you had a house at that mountain.As for me,I have a huge extended family/friends for the last 40 years at Cannon to tip the scale also.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2013)

dlague said:


> I never understood the concept of a seasons pass.  You are limited to one resort all season - yes it is a fixed cost but....  In my family we are five skiers/snowboarders and the cost of season passes for all of us is crazy.  Yet, I have been able to keep our single person per visit cost below $23 for the past 5 seasons with last season being the best thus far at under 14.  We skied at 18 different resorts and experienced a wide variety of terrain, views, and conditions that can not be experienced at a single resort.
> 
> Yes I have to beg borrow and steal to find comps, friends with deals and visit resorts on certain dates but ... it is a challenge I am up to!


Hello did you see the NY gold pass that I put up that is at 90% of all places I heard of unlimited amount at the hills in NY.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 29, 2013)

dlague said:


> I never understood the concept of a seasons pass.  You are limited to one resort all season - yes it is a fixed cost but....  In my family we are five skiers/snowboarders and the cost of season passes for all of us is crazy.  Yet, I have been able to keep our single person per visit cost below $23 for the past 5 seasons with last season being the best thus far at under 14.  We skied at 18 different resorts and experienced a wide variety of terrain, views, and conditions that can not be experienced at a single resort.
> 
> Yes I have to beg borrow and steal to find comps, friends with deals and visit resorts on certain dates but ... it is a challenge I am up to!



I've done both....passes and the hunt for deals. Pros and cons to each. I've found when you have a pass you tend to miss out on opportunities that may come your way to do a wknd somewhere not on the pass. Course you could go but psychologically it is hard to justify additional in season expense when your trying to work the cost/day down on the season pass.
Season passes are best for folks who have a place to stay on/near the mtn and work especially well in remote areas. Thinking Saddleback/Loaf where there are really only 1-2 options you could 'day trip' to using the ski home as base camp.
We have friends who own a place 45 mins from Loaf, and 1:15 from Saddleback. We'll go up on a wknd and usually just ski 1 day but tend to alternate between the two. My friends who own the camp buy Silver Boyne passes so they also have the option of hitting Loon on day trips when they cant get 2 days off work in the winter. On days they are blacked out at the Loaf, we'll ski Saddleback. 
I also have a family house we go to in the Ludlow VT area where the majority of folks buy into Okemo passes. For my wife and I we just hunt for the deals and love the flexibility of being able to hit 8 mtns within a 45 mins drive.

I also track cost/day on an excel sheet each season. Not counting gas/food/lodging which I consider to be fixed costs regardless of pass for day ticket I came out to *$20.09/day in 12-13* (16 days at 12 unique mtns) and *$29.19/day in 11-12* (25 days at 11 unique mtns)
I think the early pass pricing on the Granite NH Pass (wildcat, attitash, crotched) was around $550. I tend to ski enough to make it worthwhile cost wise either way but another factor is hunting for deals gives me the ability to find deals for friends who can come with me. Locking into a pass tends to restrict things a bit as you need to hope your home mtn is one where your friends can affordably join you on day tickets.
My game is to always hit the Portsmouth WM show...its really become a nice tradition for my friends as we grab dinner in town before the show and then watch the movie. With the cool, crisp night air a walk around Portsmouth talking about skiing gets us in the mood for the season! I always buy the RSNE card, the 2 for 1 Tour stops are a great way to get access to good mtns on Saturdays which traditionally offer few discounts. 
Liftopia deals can be had and the Mountain Sports club is also a good approach to get a voucher.

I love the challenge of finding the deals, it's like a little game for me and because I like to experience different mountains having the flexibility of great for me.


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Hello did you see the NY gold pass that I put up that is at 90% of all places I heard of unlimited amount at the hills in NY.



That is a great deal but being in NH - NY is a stretch.  Would love something like that in VT or NH.


----------



## dlague (Jul 30, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I've done both....passes and the hunt for deals. Pros and cons to each. I've found when you have a pass you tend to miss out on opportunities that may come your way to do a wknd somewhere not on the pass. Course you could go but psychologically it is hard to justify additional in season expense when your trying to work the cost/day down on the season pass.
> Season passes are best for folks who have a place to stay on/near the mtn and work especially well in remote areas. Thinking Saddleback/Loaf where there are really only 1-2 options you could 'day trip' to using the ski home as base camp.
> We have friends who own a place 45 mins from Loaf, and 1:15 from Saddleback. We'll go up on a wknd and usually just ski 1 day but tend to alternate between the two. My friends who own the camp buy Silver Boyne passes so they also have the option of hitting Loon on day trips when they cant get 2 days off work in the winter. On days they are blacked out at the Loaf, we'll ski Saddleback.
> I also have a family house we go to in the Ludlow VT area where the majority of folks buy into Okemo passes. For my wife and I we just hunt for the deals and love the flexibility of being able to hit 8 mtns within a 45 mins drive.
> ...



We do all the same things!  I like the challenge as well!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2013)

dlague said:


> That is a great deal but being in NH - NY is a stretch.  Would love something like that in VT or NH.



+1 Vermont had this pass I think most everyone on this board would buy it.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 30, 2013)

I grabbed Pat's Peak midweek for my daughter and me and got several days on them in March already.  Last year I got my best value from the Killington spring pass, so I will probably do that again.  I think the rest will be using discounts or just walk up.


----------



## Edd (Aug 27, 2013)

It gets tougher every year to make this decision but I'm going with:

Midweek Boyne pass (Loon, SR, Loaf)
Bold and the Beautiful (Cannon, BW midweek)
Vertical Value card (Cat, Attitash half price every day). It's $79 or so for the card and you get a free lift ticket out of the gate. 

We may get hammered with snow this year but, if we don't, I can count on SR and Loon for a better product. I figured to justify the $599 for the Cat/Attitash/Crotched Classic pass, I'd have to go about 17 times vs. the Vertical Value card. I can do that easily but it gets weird if the weather sucks. 

Next year I'm going back to deciding in April. After the prices go up a ways the choice gets harder. 

I should re-post this in the first world problems thread.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 27, 2013)

Missed this thread.  Bought them in April and paid in full. I did the payment plan for a few years. Easier to bite he Bullet and pay it off.  I will get my sons over Columbus  day weekend. College pass.  I Can do that with Boyne Points.  Basically a free pass.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2013)

Got my Snowbird "Premium" Tram Pass two weeks ago. As said in other threads, I get 9 free days at other resorts (Deer Valley, PCMR, and Alta) and unlimited half-price tickets at Jackson Hole, Squaw/Alpine Meadows, Whistler, etc.  

We had issues with them last season but I have to give credit when credit is due--they fixed the issue this year and took care of us and we have all these new benefits to boot.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Got my Snowbird "Premium" Tram Pass two weeks ago. As said in other threads, I get 9 free days at other resorts (Deer Valley, PCMR, and Alta) and unlimited half-price tickets at Jackson Hole, Squaw/Alpine Meadows, Whistler, etc.
> 
> We had issues with them last season but I have to give credit when credit is due--they fixed the issue this year and took care of us and we have all these new benefits to boot.


That is amazing pass, their giving a lot to season pass holders this year.


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Got my Snowbird "Premium" Tram Pass two weeks ago. As said in other threads, I get 9 free days at other resorts (Deer Valley, PCMR, and Alta) and unlimited half-price tickets at Jackson Hole, Squaw/Alpine Meadows, Whistler, etc.
> 
> We had issues with them last season but I have to give credit when credit is due--they fixed the issue this year and took care of us and we have all these new benefits to boot.



If something like that existed in NE I would be all over it!  The NY Gold Pass is pretty cool but too far for us!  We are day trippers (as in driving) therefore we follow any deal within 2 hours from our house which accounts for about 35-40 resorts in VT, NH, ME and MA!


----------



## wtcobb (Aug 27, 2013)

Need to officially make myself a NH resident next week, then buying the White Mountain Super Pass. Already have a Sugarbush For20s (get it Scotty?) pass.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ski stef (Aug 27, 2013)

haven't purchased my pass yet (Epic Pass).. not sure what i'm waiting for.  peak 6 is well underway & with a "set" date to open of Dec 22.  Probably will go with the Epic Local again and save $100 but maybe go for the full Epic and use my free days in Verbier, Switzerland! Just have to figure out how to afford to get there..


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2013)

dlague said:


> If something like that existed in NE I would be all over it!  The NY Gold Pass is pretty cool but too far for us!  We are day trippers (as in driving) therefore we follow any deal within 2 hours from our house which accounts for about 35-40 resorts in VT, NH, ME and MA!



If I still live in NY for 2014- 2015 season I most likely buy the gold pass.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 27, 2013)

dlague said:


> I never understood the concept of a seasons pass. You are limited to one resort all season - yes it is a fixed cost but.... In my family we are five skiers/snowboarders and the cost of season passes for all of us is crazy. Yet, I have been able to keep our single person per visit cost below $23 for the past 5 seasons with last season being the best thus far at under 14. We skied at 18 different resorts and experienced a wide variety of terrain, views, and conditions that can not be experienced at a single resort.
> 
> Yes I have to beg borrow and steal to find comps, friends with deals and visit resorts on certain dates but ... it is a challenge I am up to!



I'd be interested to hear how you get the price so low... are you saying you find a lot of comps through friends that work at resorts?

I've had season passes 3 times in my life - as a kid when afternoons at the local hill was like (almost) free day care, as a college student working at a resort, and as an adult when the merging of social life and dedicated skiing started to evolve.  I did the weekend trips, ski clubs,  and deal chasing thing a lot.

One surprise I never, ever expected is how I never get bored at the same mountain (Killington).  It started out because of the size and snow quality, but became even more so as I got to know people.  Also you enjoy the mountain more when you know it well and ski it often.  You know where the conditions you like are, and you know how the mountain reacts to changes in the weather, snow, or crowds.  If you want to ski alone you can find solitude, and if you want to ski with friends there is always someone you know just around the corner.  This would never work for me at a smaller hill.

Sure, I like variety, and will ski other areas.  But the bulk is at home.

_Feels like home to me, feels like home to me, feels like I'm all the way back where I come from._


----------



## dmc (Aug 27, 2013)

dlague said:


> I never understood the concept of a seasons pass.



It's really easy... Buy one and show up whenever the F you want to ski...
And if you don't want to go to where your pass is... Go somewhere else... 

..simple...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2013)

There is something to be said about frequenting one place versus going around to different areas.  I also never got bored but learned the hill and knew where to go to find the goods and avoid crowds.  That's worth a lot to me.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 27, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> There is something to be said about frequenting one place versus going around to different areas. I also never got bored but learned the hill and knew where to go to find the goods and avoid crowds. That's worth a lot to me.



Another thing - when you have a pass, you tend to risk marginal days much more.  There are days if I was buying a ticket I would never go out, but with the pass, you give it a try.  Many of those days it turns out to be way better than expected, or the forecast bad weather doesn't move in, and it turns out to be a great day.  That's a great day you'd likely have missed without the pass.  You can also leave early on a Friday and catch a few runs before closing, or ski the first two hours on Sunday and leave.  You can show up, decide it sucks, and go home with no guilt.  

And - the best skiers on the hill aren't doing it on day tickets as a general rule.  They are that good because they put in the time - and the best way to put in a lot of time is buy a pass.  If you want to improve your skiing, buy a pass and use it so much the lifties know you by name.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> Need to officially make myself a NH resident next week, then buying the White Mountain Super Pass. Already have a Sugarbush For20s (get it Scotty?) pass.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using AlpineZone mobile app


Awesome pass nothing beats 420.


----------



## Edd (Aug 27, 2013)

mister moose said:


> Another thing - when you have a pass, you tend to risk marginal days much more.  There are days if I was buying a ticket I would never go out, but with the pass, you give it a try.  Many of those days it turns out to be way better than expected, or the forecast bad weather doesn't move in, and it turns out to be a great day.  That's a great day you'd likely have missed without the pass.  You can also leave early on a Friday and catch a few runs before closing, or ski the first two hours on Sunday and leave.  You can show up, decide it sucks, and go home with no guilt.
> 
> And - the best skiers on the hill aren't doing it on day tickets as a general rule.  They are that good because they put in the time - and the best way to put in a lot of time is buy a pass.  If you want to improve your skiing, buy a pass and use it so much the lifties know you by name.



Good post.


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2013)

Edd said:


> Good post.



I have to  disagree!  We skied 38 days last season which was every weekend (except one - not weather related) and never let weather deter us - skiing 18 different resorts.  We skied with a per skier visit cost of $14.  That experience and variety is tough to beat with a pass! We do this year after year!  I would get bored skiing the same resort over and over again! So for us season passes - no thank you.

To each there own.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I agree with mister moose. If there is one place in the NE to have a pass it's K. Even though I've had one for years & enjoyed it even more during the ASC days I still get around, even back then. Still don't get tired of K. Usually I get 25-30 days on the pass & 15 -20 days skiing other areas with discount coupons & other deals. Even last year being limited to only 14 days skiing due to injury I skied 4 different resorts & still got my K pass down to under $50 a day. Actually paid less at the other resorts with the deals.


----------



## MadPadraic (Aug 28, 2013)

I've got my Epic, but still nothing for the East Coast.  I've only been to one of the big four in VT, and I'm thinking of spending a weekend at each, which would make a season pass silly.  On the other hand, the Cannon+other lesser places pass is pretty compelling. Also, with at least 1 winter trip to Washington state planned, a Boyne pass would come in handy for Crystal, which is my lifetime highest percentage mountain on per day awesomeness.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2013)

mister moose said:


> Another thing - when you have a pass, you tend to risk marginal days much more.  There are days if I was buying a ticket I would never go out, but with the pass, you give it a try.



absolutely.  I know I'm much more likely to get on the hill when my day's already paid for and I don't have to question the value in buying a ticket.  



steamboat1 said:


> If there is one place in the NE to have a pass it's K.



Why is Killington the "one" place in the NE to have a pass?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2013)

MadPadraic said:


> I've got my Epic, but still nothing for the East Coast.  I've only been to one of the big four in VT, and I'm thinking of spending a weekend at each, which would make a season pass silly.
> Which one have you been to? Their all big for north east , but ones from Killington on up get more snow and generally have more steep stuff. Magic and MT snow( North Face) have nice gladed and steeps to. You can get discount card to to one other place.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> absolutely.  I know I'm much more likely to get on the hill when my day's already paid for and I don't have to question the value in buying a ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I did that a lot when I had my K season pass years ago. Plenty of Sundays leaving at 2 pm, and not feel bad at all. And even ski MT snow one crappy weather day because it was on the last year ASC owned those hills.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

All the season pass talk is easier said then done if you are single or a couple then that is feasible but season passes at K for a family is crazy money up front!  Our family skied for less than $1600 in lift ticket cost and the expense is distributed across the season.  To get passes at K it would cost us about $3500 - sorry not worth it!  Rather ski K once and a while and have fun else where!

Number of times we skied:

Myself 38
Wife 37
Teen Son 11 (he is a ski instructor which is not included)
Youngest son 23


----------



## tnt (Aug 28, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> There is something to be said about frequenting one place versus going around to different areas.  I also never got bored but learned the hill and knew where to go to find the goods and avoid crowds.  That's worth a lot to me.



If I lived in VT, I think I would do a pass - depending on $$ of course - and this is a big reason.

I'd love to know a mountain inside and out, and that takes a lot of days on it.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 28, 2013)

dlague said:


> All the season pass talk is easier said then done if you are single or a couple then that is feasible but season passes at K for a family is crazy money up front!  Our family skied for less than $1600 in lift ticket cost and the expense is distributed across the season.  To get passes at K it would cost us about $3500 - sorry not worth it!  Rather ski K once and a while and have fun else where!
> 
> Number of times we skied:
> 
> ...



You AND your wife skied near 40 days for less than 1,600 at all of the various resorts in your signature? 

That's pretty damn good. I spent almost $1,500 last season on about 30 lift tickets just for myself.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 28, 2013)

dlague said:


> All the season pass talk is easier said then done if you are single or a couple then that is feasible but season passes at K for a family is crazy money up front!  Our family skied for less than $1600 in lift ticket cost and the expense is distributed across the season.  To get passes at K it would cost us about $3500 - sorry not worth it!  Rather ski K once and a while and have fun else where!
> 
> Number of times we skied:
> 
> ...



Yup - I have a family of 5 and season passes would kill me at most mountains (well I do have season passes but at local hill and they are free - another story altogether)


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 28, 2013)

dlague said:


> All the season pass talk is easier said then done if you are single or a couple then that is feasible but season passes at K for a family is crazy money up front! Our family skied for less than $1600 in lift ticket cost and the expense is distributed across the season. To get passes at K it would cost us about $3500 - sorry not worth it! Rather ski K once and a while and have fun else where!
> 
> Number of times we skied:
> 
> ...



Many mountains offer a free child pass for every adult pass FWIW. Sugarbush does and that would mean something like $2300 for a family of four.

I definitely hear you on the financial commitment and the large amount of money involved that is hefty for a family.  Lots of resorts understand that and try to lure folks with these deals.  

Also, a pass is not for everyone...including the folks who love the challenge of finding a good deal.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> You AND your wife skied near 40 days for less than 1,600 at all of the various resorts in your signature?
> 
> That's pretty damn good. I spent almost $1,500 last season on about 30 lift tickets just for myself.



Nevermind. It occurred to me you were writing your ages and not # of days skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Nevermind. It occurred to me you were writing your ages and not # of days skiing.



No those were days skied not ages


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Nevermind. It occurred to me you were writing your ages and not # of days skiing.



Not ages! They are in fact number of visits next to each person.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> You AND your wife skied near 40 days for less than 1,600 at all of the various resorts in your signature?
> 
> That's pretty damn good. I spent almost $1,500 last season on about 30 lift tickets just for myself.



I manage things really closely!  Ride and Ski, VT and NH fifth grade passports, handful of comps, skiing 2 fer days, half day sessions, etc.


----------



## MadPadraic (Aug 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> MadPadraic said:
> 
> 
> > I've got my Epic, but still nothing for the East Coast.  I've only been to one of the big four in VT, and I'm thinking of spending a weekend at each, which would make a season pass silly.
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 30, 2013)

MadPadraic said:


> Scotty said:
> 
> 
> > I view the big four as Killington, Stowe, Sugarbush, and Jay. Of those, I've only been to Killington in the late Spring. My plan for this weekend is to give each a. weekend.
> ...


----------



## dlague (Aug 30, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Many mountains offer a free child pass for every adult pass FWIW.



Most offer this for 5 and under - a handful do 6 and under.  We took advantage of that when our kids were that young but we are way beyond that age.  That does help younger families for sure!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 30, 2013)

My daughter was 6 for many years.:grin:


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 30, 2013)

dlague said:


> Most offer this for 5 and under - a handful do 6 and under. We took advantage of that when our kids were that young but we are way beyond that age. That does help younger families for sure!



Sugarbush gives a free kid pass with the purchase of Adult 7 pass for kids 12 years old and younger.  That saved me a lot of money over the years.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 30, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> My daughter was 6 for many years.:grin:



One time when I tried that was son was next to me and he says I am 7 not 6. Then I felt like a loser.


----------



## dlague (Aug 30, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> One time when I tried that was son was next to me and he says I am 7 not 6. Then I felt like a loser.



Been there done that!


----------



## dlague (Aug 30, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Sugarbush gives a free kid pass with the purchase of Adult 7 pass for kids 12 years old and younger.  That saved me a lot of money over the years.



That is good!  But I have three teens so we prefer to go all over and ski different states and resorts.  Chase the deals.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 7, 2013)

http://catskills.craigslist.org/tix/4038124864.html Guy won season pass for Windham and is selling for $500. That is cheap        
[h=2]Ski Windham NY Season Pass 2013-14 - $500 (Massapequa,NY)[/h]   	   	 	 		Item for sale is a season pass for Windham Mountain NY for the 2013-14  winter ski season  The pass is worth 1100-1200.00 so its a great deal I  dont ski and won this at a fundraiser  would like to get my daughter a  ski pass in CO at school and a student pass is about $500  thanks


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 7, 2013)

mister moose said:


> Another thing - when you have a pass, you tend to risk marginal days much more.  There are days if I was buying a ticket I would never go out, but with the pass, you give it a try.  Many of those days it turns out to be way better than expected, or the forecast bad weather doesn't move in, and it turns out to be a great day.  That's a great day you'd likely have missed without the pass.  You can also leave early on a Friday and catch a few runs before closing, or ski the first two hours on Sunday and leave.  You can show up, decide it sucks, and go home with no guilt.
> 
> And - the best skiers on the hill aren't doing it on day tickets as a general rule.  They are that good because they put in the time - and the best way to put in a lot of time is buy a pass.  If you want to improve your skiing, buy a pass and use it so much the lifties know you by name.



Great Post and its how I roll ! Just bought my Superpass at Bretton Woods on Saturday, Now I can Hit up Cannon every now and then too ! Not sure how often I will ski Waterville or Cranmore but Im Ready for the Season to begin !!


----------



## wakenbacon (Oct 16, 2013)

Bought my bronze new england pass sunday. Cant wait to get to sugarloaf for the first time!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

wakenbacon said:


> Bought my bronze new england pass sunday. Cant wait to get to sugarloaf for the first time!



Great place to have a pass, enjoy hopefully to hear some great trips reports.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 16, 2013)

JH season pass, but I have it perpetually, so I don't really get a new one. Well technically yes, but its not a big deal as the wife takes care of it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 16, 2013)

Bought the Epic pass as soon as it came out last year.


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Great place to have a pass, enjoy hopefully to hear some great trips reports.



Speaking of trip reports - looking forward to reading and writing them!


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 17, 2013)

<sad trombone>
Wa Wa silver pass obtained...7th straight year
</sad trombone>


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2013)

Classic Pass at Mt. Snow
Sunday Pass at Stratton


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2013)

No season passes here - we see the season as a blank canvas and the deals and the desires will paint the picture!  Skiing the same resort over and over not an option.  I know the larger resorts cannot be experienced in a single day but that makes it exciting for our next trip someday!  We have so many options based on where we live so we see New England as one big ski resort!

Cool to see people getting their passes though - a sign that snow will be near!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 11, 2013)

I got my Mountain Creek (it's 10 minutes from my house) weekday pass last Tuesday.  It's really a rollover from last season.  I broke my leg so they gave me a credit towards a pass for this season.


----------

